# Works in Progress



## SubVet10 (Feb 17, 2020)

The office was closed today - which is not the same as I did not have to work. Before I took care of some errands I took a couple hours to make some shavings for a couple blades I am working on. 

Scales are dyed water buffalo horn (which smells worse than a live one even with a respirator) for a S30V chopper. 

Steel is six inches of D2 for a four-bevel dagger. 

Cheers,


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 18, 2020)

Apologies for no pic last time. I blame solar flares.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

